
Sources: Amazon faces a full-blown EU antitrust probe within days - tech-historian
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-16/amazon-faces-eu-probe-as-vestager-plans-summer-finale
======
pergadad
The article starts right off with a cliché often repeated in American media:
that this is a 'crackdown on U.S. giants'. This is not targeted at US
companies, the Commission has fined plenty of European companies in the past
year. But the big giants just happen to be American and so obviously abuse
their market power. Corporations don't really carry a flag (except for
convenience), they are disloyal to all of us. So let's make this about what it
is: standing up for consumers, no matter where the company comes from.

